# Ystrad-Einion copper mine - August 2016



## Newage (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi All

Day 4 of the 600 mile boys adventure in Wales, this was the last site before we headed home.
Fluffy had been big-in this place up all week, but when we got in and found the water wheel, one of only 2 left in a mine in the UK, I just stood in silence for 15 minutes in total amazement.

A bit of history taken from Subbrit:-

Ystrad Einon Copper mine worked a NE-SW lode which is unusual in mid-Wales and is largely restricted to the Dovey estuary. Development of the mine below adit level did not start until the late 19th century with the sinking of a winze to the 72 feet level in 1871. A 16' diameter underground waterwheel was installed for pumping and lifting; this allowed the mine to be deepened by another 72 feet.

The mine continued to expand with a new engine shaft down to 180 feet and on the surface a 1.5 mile leat was constructed to bring water to a new 22.5 foot diameter waterwheel for pumping and winding and a smaller wheel for driving a stone breaker and crushing rolls. A third waterwheel drove two 20' diameter buddles and a six compartment jigger.

Although the new plant was ready for use in 1877 full production didn't start till 1891 once the ore reserves had been established. The reserves were, however, to prove disappointing and by 1897 only 9 tons of lead ore, 10 tons of blende (zinc) and 45 tons of copper ore had been mined. 

Pictures:-

The main flooded entrance adit.











After the water/flooding finishes you enter the pump chamber - and this amazing sight.

The water wheel.











At the far end of this cavern is the flooded pump shaft, oh it also has a false floor over it. (GULP!!!!!)






After this I took a wander along one of the other side passages, until I reached another flooded pit and a false floor - (My bottle went at this point)











There are mineral deposits all along the tunnels.






Well there you go, the end of 4 fantastic days in Wales, great company, great food, great beer and sights I`ll never forget.

Thanks for looking all comments are most welcome.
There are more pictures on my FlickR site at:-

https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157669592974023/with/28487371503/

Cheers Newage & Fluffy


----------



## smiler (Aug 20, 2016)

I enjoyed your tour of Wales, Thanks for sharing


----------



## druid (Aug 20, 2016)

I can't do the accent but as Fluffy* would say: "Amazin" ;-)


* he can't do the accent either..... but he enjoys trying.


----------



## krela (Aug 20, 2016)

Great stuff you two, that wheel is something special.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 20, 2016)

That's a very interesting report from your trip in Wales.


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 21, 2016)

Ace place, great colours. Love it!


----------



## night crawler (Aug 21, 2016)

Awesoe photos that wheel was worth going down for though you have more balls than I do to crawl in there


----------



## HughieD (Aug 21, 2016)

Yup...loving the rusty mine wheel. Top notch report.


----------



## Bones out (Aug 21, 2016)

A much better series than most on TV these days. Top draw gentlemen.


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice work guys! Really enjoyed all of your reports. Looks like you had a lot of fun!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 24, 2016)

Tip top guys,love all the wheels and the rust amazing colours.I would have bottled out after finding the first false floor
scary to say the least!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Aug 25, 2016)

Nice one mate !! Some good pics there !! I knew you'd love this one and after discussing (rather drunkenly) for 2hrs the night before how the water wheel has stood idle in the same place for over a hundred and fifteen years while we have witnessed two world wars, aeroplanes, computers and even class 66's !! Twas a very humbling and jaw dropping visit ! Still cant believe you bottled it on that false floor though !! You used to be my hero !!
PS Not too sure about that pic of us - makes me look gay !!
DISCLAIMER - Not that i have any problem with gay people as indeed a lot of my friends are gay !!


----------

